# paper Mache Male face mask



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm trying to make a mask with a nose that fits with mine so I can duplicate this guys mask: http://www.mtv.com/shared/media/news/images/s/Slipknot/sq-joey-la-studio-int-03-mt.jpg

He's from the band SlipKnot (which most of you probably think is racquet)

Anywho i'm using this easy method http://www.kids-party-paradise.com/how-to-make-paper-mache.html

Using a milk jug as form. How can I duplicate my face? Should I leave a hole for a nose and attach one later?


----------



## PhantomMyst (Apr 1, 2007)

just wondering....have you considered buying one? i know spirit halloween stored carry them as well as fright catalog http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Masks/Personalities/1+Joey+Slipknot+Mask-1210003/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah and I also considered buying the blank male mask and painting it but I felt like making it cheap and by my own. But thanks for the thought!


----------

